

Jetwonder.com - Latest startup - One amazing trip every month - incunix
https://jetwonder.com/

======
jwblackwell
A cool idea, but I think the business model is flawed. I would think about
dropping the subscription. How many people can be free the same weekend
several months in a row for more than a few months? Probably not very many who
can also commit to £175 each month. Births, marriages, funerals and other
social events will inevitably get in the way of even the most dedicated users.

Also, what I expected to see was an amazing trip that I could book, each
month. So in a way a sort of groupon style deal. I think if you combined that
with some sort of buddy up/social network aspect where you could meet and talk
to the people going on the trip you'd be on to a winner.

Perhaps you could then have a cheaper membership that gave you a discount and
entitled you to first dibs on available places etc.

Just my thoughts though from scanning the site quickly. So take all advice
with caution! Good luck with it!

~~~
incunix
Thanks for the feedback jwblackwell. We wanted to give the element of surprise
to trips. You can however pause or cancel the subscription any time so not a
contract per-se. Like the idea you mention but is it that exciting if you know
where you are going? Also, will you really end up booking that trip or do you
need a bit of a push to go exploring ;)

------
pskittle
Would be interesting to have travel buddies too. As in not someone you know
but people who are headed to the same destination as you. Meet new people
while exploring places. Although it should not turn into a weird hooking up
situation.

~~~
incunix
Hah we are thinking about unveiling this later on down the line :)

------
techmatters
It would be great to see an example of a weekend location, itinerary &
recommendations. Also, would be useful to have a "couples" price. And a
different cadence (once every 2 months, once a quarter)

~~~
incunix
Thanks for the feedback! We have made it so you can pause/cancel
subscriptions, that way you can travel however often you like. You can also
add people to your current trip once registered as an add-on

~~~
techmatters
Cool, although you'd maybe get better takeup if this info was available before
registration.

~~~
incunix
This should be on the 'How It Works' section, but definitely needs to be
clearer

------
chuhnk
Remember what they said about AirBnb in the early days? This is going to be
pretty huge, mark my words.

------
calcrafoord
I like it, but i'd like to be able to link my account with friends so we can
go to the same place, as a group.

~~~
incunix
Yep, you can do that! You can also pause or cancel your account at any time

------
incunix
Agree, could imagine this being big in CA too

------
MrHippy
Seems like an interesting idea

